# Most Efficient Non Conductive Liquid?



## ORCACommander

So I one day in the future plan to have a liquid cooled system but do not want to risk frying in case of leakage. What have you guys found to be the most thermally efficient while least conductive fluid to put in your system? excluding distilled pure watter.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Sorry but it is distilled pure water + a biocide, just make sure to clamp all of your connections. It is non-conductive, if you don't believe me I'll find a video I remember.
Edit:












here is the video.
It is Feser coolant (a highly regarded uv reactive coolant) compared to water.


----------



## Juggalo23451

distilled water, Feser F1

Watercooling Fluid Shootout

*added Ira-K pdf with coolant recipes*


----------



## gahz1

until it gets contaminants in the mix and then it turns conductive.

you could use deionized water but it's highly corrosive to metals


----------



## Slider46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ORCACommander* 
So I one day in the future plan to have a liquid cooled system but do not want to risk frying in case of leakage. What have you guys found to be the most thermally efficient while least conductive fluid to put in your system? excluding distilled pure watter.

Feser 1 is good as is Primochill if you're on a budget.

Pure Distilled + PT Nuke + Tiny bit of Glycerin (to break surface tension and lubricate pump)

I've also used Pure distilled and non-diluted automotive anti-freeze in a 10:1 ratio. The anti-freeze already has anti-corrosive and anti-bio properties. Add a little Glycerin (Water Wetter if you want a name brand) and your good to go.

A real silver dollar or other chunk of real silver will also act as a biocide. You can keep in in your reservior.

Words of caution:

Coolants that are advertised as "Non-Conductive" are probably non-conductive in ideal conditions (in their test lab where there's no contaminates). As soon as the 'non-conductive' coolant becomes contaminated (dust, dirt, etc.) it can (and most likely will) become conductive.


----------



## DuckieHo

You could try 3M's Fluorinert: http://products3.3m.com/catalog/us/e...er/output_html

It is a non-electrically conductive liquid with good thermal properities. However,it does cost quite a bit.... $2000 for 1L but you can find deals for it. Supposedly, you can get a gallon of it for $200.


----------



## milkcow500

yeah, distilled water will get conductive over time.

I had feser one leak on my motherboard one time (leak was there for a good day or more) and nothing bad happened. I'd get feser one or distilled water + silver coil.

It really is hard for anything to leak though as long as you have a zip tie/clamp around tubing.


----------



## ORCACommander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 
Coolants that are advertised as "Non-Conductive" are probably non-conductive in ideal conditions (in their test lab where there's no contaminates). As soon as the 'non-conductive' coolant becomes contaminated (dust, dirt, etc.) it can (and most likely will) become conductive.

Exactly wgat I wish to avoid. Now the automotive coolant.. was it ethylene glycol or the otherone? I did consider ethylene glycol but have a few doubts as to how long it can be subjected to heat as it has a flash point of 110 c http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethylene_glycol


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ORCACommander* 
Exactly wgat I wish to avoid. Now the automotive coolant.. was it ethylene glycol or the otherone? I did consider ethylene glycol but have a few doubts as to how long it can be subjected to heat as it has a flash point of 110 c http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethylene_glycol

Ethylene glycol or Polyethylene glycol by themselves aren't automotive coolant. Water plus the glycol makes anti-freeze. The water is the real coolant. In PC watercooling, you mix it with water for a 5-10% concentration to act as an ionic buffer and anti-growth.

Again..... With a normal water cooling setup, you want Fluorinert. You can use oil as it is not electrically conductive. However, you will need an oil pump and radiator.


----------



## waqasr

Look into Fluid XP+ Nano Fluid..dam expensive..but cheaper than that 3m Fluorinert.

LINKY

Although id just stick to a custom coolant mix.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waqasr* 
Look into Fluid XP+ Nano Fluid..dam expensive..but cheaper than that 3m Fluorinert.

LINKY

Although id just stick to a custom coolant mix.

That's low conductivity..... not no conductivity!


----------



## gahz1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waqasr* 
Look into Fluid XP+ Nano Fluid..dam expensive..but cheaper than that 3m Fluorinert.

LINKY

Although id just stick to a custom coolant mix.

my view on this liquid... if it's too good to be true...

honestly if this liquid worked as promised it would have had massive usage by now in commercial applications. do you know how much companies would shell out for a non toxic, biodegradeable, non conductive coolant?


----------



## TheGerman

De-ionized water is 100% nonconductive and is the best solution. Distilled water is still conductive but in most cases not enough to be a problem to electronics in case of an accident.


----------



## take2daily

I just read where distilled water will become conductive shortly after it goes thru the loop..Why? because the components are full of metal fragments. Microscopic fragments that a simple flushing will not remove..I am looking for a pure non-conductive material that won't clog up the loop and after considerable research I found that pure Feser One Non Conductive Cooling Fluid has the best after test results. Other additives, even a so called color bomb added to this coolant seems to change the properties..I watched a YouTube demo of a guy dipping a fully functional and plugged in green board device in Feser with no ill affect. While water would be my first choice..the fact that it can and will become conductive after a few trips thru the loop sends me in the other direction..Just my take..Added..I have also seen the video going around and have read where some people have suffered what appears to be a major melt down due to clogging of their loop..My experience is that if you get any coolant hot enough it will solidify..Even distilled water will turn into a corrosive particulate if it is boiled down.. Who gets their 3000.00 minimum water cooled unit that hot unless they have money to burn..;-)


----------



## technogiant

I thought even pure distilled water is conductive.....it is in equilibrium as below

H2O<> (+)H + (-)OH

So even in distilled water there is a low concentration of positive hydrogen ions and negative hydroxide ions which can carry current.

The other problem is that CO2...carbon dioxide from the atmosphere dissolves in the water to form acid which more readily dissociates to form charged ions and so increases waters conductivity.


----------



## iMica

I never quite got the idea of non conductive liquid for watercooling. Is it for peace of mind?


----------



## take2daily

apparently if the liquid leaks onto a live environment it won't short out..If that you tube was factual is seems to work..I was amazed.. but it's sloppy construction that bringing your rig to a point that it cannot possibly tolerate that causes most melt downs..maybe there is a division between us who build for gaming etc and guys who burn for other reasons..My hats off to anyone who can spend the bucks to build and destroy any toy all in one fell swoop..lol


----------

